# How to BRINE bait fish



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

With the mullet run and all, it wouldn't be bad idea to catch some quality bait fish (mullet stocking up in the rivers now) and save it for those offshore trips.

I have an idea of how to do it (salt water, ice, salt, baking soda? basically), but there is gotta be a special recipe some one may want to share...I read some even add clorox to preserve color etc. some add different additives to make it even shine. What kind of salt and ratios do you use.... 

A few tips in 'how to brine bait fish' will be appreciated.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You should inquire the Bluewater Q&A for this but I will say it's pretty easy to make a batch if brine or buy a premade formula. Off the shelf, ProCure brine is hands down the best. I've been using it for several seasons for my ballyhoo, mackerel and other natural baits.

I've made a very effective homemade brine many times by using one part baking soda and two parts non-iodized salt. Helps toughen the bait without drying excessively and will retain the baits color too.

Place your baits in a slush of crushed ice and water. Slow thaw baits prior to brining and then place them in the slush and add brine liberally. Some may tell you not to submerge but trust me this process works well. I brine them in the slush for at least a couple hours and then remove from the solution. If I'm Bluewater fishing, I place the baits on bait trays in a cooler and lightly sprinkle more brine over them. For what you are intending, to use from a kayak, I brine with the same steps but take my mullet, cigar minnows, sardines, etc and place them in a ziplock bag on ice in a cooler. Add a light amount of brine to the bag and you're good to go. 

I have brined like this for a while and have had mackerel and ballyhoo last multiple trips without washing out


----------

